# CG Rescue Boat Disabled, Sailboat Lost



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hawaii Local Breaking News and Headlines - Coast Guard crew, sailor rescued after 2 boats disabled - Hawaii News - Honolulu Star-Advertiser

Video:
http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/29041357/boater-in-distress-off-kahana-bay

Coast Guard crew, sailor rescued after 2 boats disabled

By Star-Advertiser staff

POSTED: 06:45 a.m. HST, May 12, 2015 
LAST UPDATED: 09:44 a.m. HST, May 12, 2015

A Coast Guard rescue boat attempting to rescue a disabled sailboat got into trouble in rough seas early Tuesday morning near Kaaawa and had to be rescued by a Coast Guard helicopter.

The rescue boat lost power at 3:15 a.m., while attemptiong to tow the disabled 55-foot sailboat Doubloon off Laie, the Coast Guard said in a news release.

A Coast Guard MH-65 Dolphin helicopter crew from Coast Guard Air Station Barbers Point arrived on scene at about 4:03 a.m. and airlifted the 72-year-old sail boat skipper and the four members of the 45-foot rescue boat to a rugby field at the Brigham Young University campus in Laie, the fire department said.

An ambulance took a man from the sailboat to the hospital in stable condition just after 5 a.m.

The Coast Guard said its Coast Guard crew reported no injuries and were in good condition.

The cause of the incident is under investigation.

The 87-foot Coast Guard cutter Ahi was dispatched to the scene Tuesday morning to assess the situation and determine the best way to tow the disabled rescue vessel. The Coast Guard also plans another surveillance flight by one of its helicopters on Tuesday as part of its enviromental assessment of the situation.

Since there was no sign of the 55-foot sailboat Tuesday morning, the Coast Guard believes it may have sunk in the rough seas.

The incident began when the Doubloon reported problems at 9:49 p.m. Monday near Laie.

Seas were about 10 feet. with 35 mph winds, the Coast Guard said.

A 45-foot Coast Guard boat with a four-member crew left the Coast Guard's Sand Island station at 10:45 p.m and arrived on-scene at 1:45 a.m.

When the rescue boat became disabled and adrift in a surf zone, the crew dropped anchor and called for help.

An MH-65 Coast Guard Dolphin helicopter crew and HC-130 Hercules airplane crew launched from Air Station Barbers Point.

The Honolulu Fire Department also launched its rescue boat and helicopter as part of the joint rescue effort.

The Dolphin crew arrived on scene at 4:03 a.m. and successfully hoisted all five mariners, who were wearing life jackets.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

By Gregg K. Kakesako

POSTED: 01:30 a.m. HST, May 15, 2015 
LAST UPDATED: 01:33 a.m. HST, May 15, 2015 

Debris from the 55-foot sailboat Doubloon, which broke up and sank Tuesday morning off Laie, covered Mission Beach. State officials continue to steer people away from the beach until cleanup is finished. 

State workers Thursday continued to clear Mission Beach in Laie of debris from the 55-foot sailboat Doubloon, which left a half-mile-long path of wood, plastic and other remnants after it broke up in the rough surf.

Eight members of the state Department of Land and Natural Resources Land and Boating divisions spent Wednesday using trash cans, rakes and an all-terrain vehicle to remove several truckloads of debris left by the vessel, which sank Tuesday morning while the Coast Guard worked to free a 45-foot rescue boat that got into trouble trying to tow the Doubloon, DLNR said Thursday.

The four-man crew was airlifted off the rescue boat, which was anchored Tuesday when it became disabled 250 yards from the beach, the Coast Guard said. On Wednesday another rescue boat was able to tow the disabled craft to deeper water, from where the Coast Guard cutter Ahi took it to Sand Island. A personal watercraft crew from Waterfront Operations at Marine Corps Base Hawaii assisted in the operation.

The state crew using the all-terrain vehicle Wednesday made numerous trips through a narrow beach access path to Kame*ha*meha Highway, where the debris was then loaded into a dump truck, DLNR said.

"The DLNR team is doing great work to make this beach safe again for people," said Meghan Statts, Oahu branch manager of the Boating Division.

"We continue to encourage people to avoid Mission Beach to Huki*lau Beach, as the wood from the Doubloon is full of nails and screws. Even after the cleanup is finished, it's possible that additional debris may wash up on shore."

The owner of the Doubloon, a 72-year-old man, was hospitalized after the stranding of his vessel, DLNR said. The boat was insured, and the state is working with the insurance carrier to cover the state's cost for cleanup.

The Coast Guard is investigating the incident.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Just goes to demonstrate that these rescues are not without risk to the CG and other rescuers. 

MedSailor


----------

